
This Is What Happens When You Re-Upload a YouTube Video 1,000 Times (2010) - thevibesman
http://gizmodo.com/5555359/the-weirdness-of-a-youtube-video-re-uploaded-1000-times
======
thevibesman
This is a cool homage to Alvin Lucier's _I 'm Sitting in a Room_[1][2].

I was lucky to get a chance to hear Lucier give a colloquium at Brandeis when
I was an undergrad---earlier in his career Lucier had been faculty at
Brandeis.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Sitting_in_a_Room](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Sitting_in_a_Room)
[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAxHlLK3Oyk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAxHlLK3Oyk)

------
thevibesman
FAQ Linked in the YouTube video is unavailable, here it is from the Wayback
Machine:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20101018003811/http://www.ontolo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20101018003811/http://www.ontologist.us/post/?blogID=96)

